# Online orchestra playing soundtracks - JOIN!



## Lorelai (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello everybody,
I've been a part of online orchestras for a while now (maybe you've heard of Doctor Who Fan Orchestra?) and now we are kicking off an new project - THE FANDOM ORCHESTRA

You can watch and hear our first test run here: 



If you play an instrument or sing, and you have access to a decent microphone, don't hesitate to join! Signup form is here: http://eepurl.com/bMnA3n Our first piece is a massive medley of many famous movie/game themes and it's pretty awesome. We're especially looking for string and brass players, but every instrument listed in the signup form is very welcome!

Feel free to ask if you have any questions! I'll be here to answer 

Lorelai, TFO audio engineer


----------

